# Where to wade fish in Galveston for beginners?



## hardheadeater (Apr 17, 2006)

I've always been a shark fisher and know all the locations and sweet spots on the beaches where to catch some nice sharks, but I wanna give wade fishing a shot and catch some nice trout, redfish, drums and other smaller game to take home to eat. Was planning on goin on Sunday somewhere in Galveston West Bay with a couple friends, but I want just a simple spot where I can park my car and wade out and hookup with some nice fish. If someone could just tell me a spot along the seawall on the bay side that I could fish from that would be greatly appreciated as well as ne tips


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

ive caught trout and reds wade fishing on the beach in between the rock groins or even just fishing off the rocks. ive seen a lot of trout, reds, sheepheads, and all kinds of other small game off those rocks or wading right by the rocks. 

on another note ... can you hook me up with a couple of sweet spots for shark fishing? i would like to catch a nice shark, ive only caught a couple of 2 footers. if you dont want to post it, if you can pm me i would really appreciate it!


----------



## johnnybigfish (Jun 27, 2008)

*wade spots*

There are a couple of areas to wade off 8 Mile Rd. Going west on Seawall Blvd. take a right on 8 Mile Rd. until it ends. You can walk out to your right and fish flats along the north side of the island. There is another spot just a mile or so west. To reach it follow 8 Mile Rd. but before it ends take a left on Sportsman Rd?(the last left before the road ends) Follow this road until it ends at the bay. The entire area is wadeable. There is scattered shell and small reefs in the area as well as guts the run in between the islands, all of which make for great areas to target redfish, trout, and flounder. If you have any questions about the directions I gave you or how to fish these areas send me an email or pm. Good luck!


----------

